# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Where's the Elves?

## Neil Ivory

I cannot find a map that I saw! 

It was about a month ago, and I was unable to save the name or details. I was hoping that someone might recognize the description. 

The maps was of a continent or major region of one. It had an ocean to the left and the landmass to the right. It specified cities and political/kingdom regions, as well as had heraldry for said regions. This map specifically listed the regions that had humans, dwarves, and elves living in them. That's the part that made it one I have to find again!

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Viking

Your best bet would be the cruise through the finished map section and the cartographer's choice section as that describes a number of maps. Enough fantasy maps tend to emulate the basic geography with ocean on the left, and land to the right that most think it is an unconscious bias in western society lol.  Hopefully you can find it!

----------

